# DWTS - Season 22



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Beginning 3/21 and here's the lineup.

Jodie Sweetin/Keo
Mischa Barton/Artem
Nyle DiMarco/Peta
Kim Fields/Sasha
Marla Maples/Tony
Von Miller/Witney
Geraldo Rivera/Edyta
Ginger Zee/Val
Antonio Brown/Sharna
Doug Flutie/Karina
Paige VanZant/Mark
Wayna Morris/Lindsay

Len Goodman is back, Julianne is out and Derek is apparently not going to be dancing this season.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Even though they will never have another Bindi, it sounds like it could be an interesting season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Even though they will never have another Bindi, it sounds like it could be an interesting season.


Seems like a <cough>mature<cough> group.


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon (Jan 22, 2016)

I can't wait.  I know I'm a sucker but hot women in tight clothes with so so celebrities?  I'm in!  Besides I really want to see what Flutie can do.  I have loved watching him play football let's see what he can do on the dance floor!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> I can't wait. I know I'm a sucker but hot women in tight clothes with so so celebrities? I'm in! Besides I really want to see what Flutie can do. I have loved watching him play football let's see what he can do on the dance floor!


Are you referring to Edyta? 

Surprisingly, the football players usually do pretty well.

Just watched Jodi Sweetin dancing with Val on Fuller House. It's episode 3 and it's on Netflix if anyone is interested. Maks was on too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would watch the show just for Lindsay and Witney.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I would watch the show just for Lindsay and Witney.


They are excellent.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

They were both great as friends and competitors on SYTYCD, but you know that.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the first season I don't recognize a few of the star's names --

Nyle DiMarco
Von Miller
Antonio Brown
Paige VanZant
Wanna Morris



I'm anxious to see Ginger and Val.    Jodie may be one of the first out.  I don't know why Keo is brought back as a pro.  He is there only to promote himself.  Doesn't care about his partner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> This is the first season I don't recognize a few of the star's names --
> 
> Nyle DiMarco
> Von Miller
> ...


That's why Keo's partner is usually eliminated first.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I always have to watch a day late on Hulu because I don't have cable/satellite. Worth the wait, though. Nothing really cringeworthy although there was one performance that didn't work for me on any level.

Good to see Len back, I think.

To me, Kim wasn’t as fierce as they were saying. I think they over-scored her by just a bit.

I think Paige looks an awful lot like Bindi. But she surprised me with her dancing considering what she does for a living. Also surprised that she only scored one point over Kim. 

Flutie at least enjoyed himself. Karina’s floaty bright white dress kept the focus on her and off Flutie.

Jodi was pretty good, but her fierce tango look fell really flat. 

Geraldo, the bear that barely danced.

Marla was lovely and graceful and successfully passed the KOD/Quickstep challenge. 7’s? Again, only one point higher than Kim? Bah!

Wanya. I think I need to see this again before I decide. Was it me, or was Lindsay a little off? Or was it Wanya making her look off?

Ginger’s dancing reminded me of Bindi and I was surprised that Carrie Ann said the same thing.

Mischa, absolutely wooden. I’d prefer to watch Flutie and Geraldo who at least had fun.

Nyle can’t hear but he sure can move. 

Antonio with a surprisingly good quickstep. I don’t think I’ve ever seen three different scores from the judges.

Oh, hey, Whitney got married! Congrats!

Von cute for such a big guy. But can he do the Bruno dance? He did really well.  Again with the three different scores?

Good start to the season.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't watched it yet, but your comments don't surprise me about the individuals.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> This is the first season I don't recognize a few of the star's names --
> 
> Nyle DiMarco
> Von Miller
> ...


I don't know any of the above, either. Which one is Keo? Who is he paired with?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know any of the above, either. Which one is Keo? Who is he paired with?
> 
> Betsy


Keo is from South Africa, I believe. He's paired with Jodi Sweetin.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Keo is from South Africa, I believe. He's paired with Jodi Sweetin.


I had to look him up:





Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had to look him up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, Keo is good, but I don't see any personality.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got to watch. 

Jodi. Good footwork, but she needed to loosen up her hips.

Marla. Technically good, but no personality. I agree with Bruno. She needed to get down and dirty.

Geraldo. Not even The Donald wig could save him. Edyta was very good, though. She looks different but I don’t know why.

Paige. If she keeps this up, she’ll be in the finals. 

Antonio. Yeah, sixes were right.

Kim. Ooops, big boo-boo. But cute, anyway.

Nyle, Agreed with the judges, his moves needed to be more flowing. Even so, I think he might make it to the finals or at least the semi-finals.

Mischa. I managed to watch about ten seconds but she’s really awful.

Von. Nice. Okay. Not great.

Wanya. Fantastic. He has the moves, the rhythm, and the personality.

Doug. Very passable paso.

Ginger. Nicely done. Very cute.

There was someone else I would have rather went home, but he wouldn't have lasted anyway. Neither will she.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ginger. Not great music for a contemp, but Val pulled off the choreo and Ginger danced it very nicely.

Flutie. What a story. Nice waltz. He did better last week.

Kim. Look, Charlotte Rae in the audience. Wow! I think it was her best dance so far. She should wear the wig all the time.

Von. One of my all-time favorite songs. I think he was very graceful for his size.

Marla. I don’t think she’s finale caliber, but she’s good enough to last a while.

Antonio. Surprisingly smooth.

Paige. I agree with Len. It wasn’t a paso, but it was a great dance. If she keeps it up, I think Paige can take it all.

Jodi. Again, not finale caliber, but she may just break the Kurse of Keo.

Mischa. I don’t have to watch this do I? Still completely wooden. 

Wanya. He did better the second half of the dance than he did in the first half. Surprisingly good.

Nyle. Just Wow. I’m guessing all the flashing lights are giving him the rhythm. Best dance of the night.

Completely agree with the eliminated dancer.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah that about sums it up for me too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought it was a kind of meh night, with the exception of Nyle.  That was a "wow' dance.

Is it my imagination, or are the judges scoring lower this year in the early weeks?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I was so happy to see *Mischa* go! What a diva! She blames the music and Artem for her failures!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought it was a kind of meh night, with the exception of Nyle. That was a "wow' dance.
> 
> Is it my imagination, or are the judges scoring lower this year in the early weeks?


Not your imagination at all.



skyblue said:


> I was so happy to see *Mischa* go! What a diva! She blames the music and Artem for her failures!


I wish she'd gone the first week. At least Geraldo was fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DISNEY NIGHT. Zendaya is guest judge.

Antonio/Alladin - Much improved. Sad to see the animated genie. Made me think of Robin Williams.

Marla/Little Mermaid - So graceful, so beautiful.

Nyle/Tarzan - Oh, my. That loincloth. <fansself> He was obviously having a blast being the gorilla wrecking the camp. He even did samba rolls.

Flutie/Mary Poppins - Cute. He was a little hesitant a few times, but did a decent job.

Kim/Jungle Book - Really good quickstep. Kind of simple, but entertaining.

Jodi/Zootopia - Nice cha-cha. Nothing special. Jodi has a lot of potential, but she's missing something for me. Again, someone who couldn't hear the music?

Von/Cinderella - Have to love Whitney's Cinderella dress. Once again, surprisingly graceful. He brought out his inner Prince Charming.

Ginger/Beauty & the Beast - They really caught the flavor of the scene. Even Ginger was looking at the other dancers for a moment. It was the whole package. Best dance of the night so far.

Wanya/The Lion King - Mufasa lives! What a Samba. Wild, fierce, fantastic. I want to watch it again.

Paige/Toy Story - Wonderful quickstep. She's like a pro dancer.

I can't believe who got eliminated. Too soon. Just not connecting with the audience, I guess.

Is it just me or has Tom been off his game?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Maks was guest judge. Looking good.

Tom needs to do something about his jackets. He’s only buttoning one button and his shirt and tie are sticking out. Looks sloppy.

Switch-up week. Boo.

Wanya/Whitney – How come Whitney gets all the gorgeous dresses? The music was totally wrong for a tango so of course the dance was frenetic. (30)

Kim/Keo – Viennese Waltz. Kim was sweet and smooth and graceful. Maks was just like Len in his criticism (what a reversal). He said it wasn’t really a Viennese waltz and Bruno agreed. So did Len. (2

Doug/Peta – Didn’t know she was engaged to Maks. Apparently, Flutie has a memory problem and Peta talked him through the whole thing. Good tango. His best dance yet. (2

Ginger/Mark – Salsa. Mark was wild. Over the top, even for him. But Ginger kept up with him. Really fun to watch and a great dance. (32) Sorry, but she should have been scored higher. 

Antonio/Karina – Cha-Cha. Front flip onto the dance floor. Wow! I have to agree with Len and Maks that it wasn’t much of a cha-cha, but I also agree with Bruno that he’s got the moves. (26)

Paige/Sasha – Rumba. They are so cute together. I can’t call it a sexy rumba. It was more of a sweet rumba so I can kind of understand Len wanting more emotion out of Paige. One little foot fumble when she got up off the floor. (31)

Von/Lindsay – Jive. Good effort and he had fun with it. (29) I think they over-scored him compared to the low scores they gave to much better dances.

Nyle/Sharna – Viennese Waltz. Beautiful. I always love Sharna’s waltzes. From Len a Ten (37) 

Jodi/Val – Paso. She and Val (and Maks) danced together on the second or third episode of Fuller House. I think that was her best dance. Keo is not the best partner for her. He’s not the best partner for anyone. (35) Kind of unexpected. It was her best dance, but not the best dance of the night.

No elimination this week.

The scoring seemed to be all over the place. And it was Bruno and Carrie Ann vs. Len and Maks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Famous dances night.

Kim - Jive from Hairspray. I thought she did it justice. Carrie Ann wasn't as happy as Len and Bruno, but they all gave her eights. (24)

A little Footloose from the judges. Why was Carrie Ann wearing toe shoes?

Von - Jazz. Michael Jackson, Bad. Good job, Von. He said that nobody could do Michael Jackson. Sorry. But Wade Robson, age 8, did MJ just fine. (24)






Jodi - Pink. I don't know this dance but Jodi was fierce. A very difficult dance. Maybe she's found her rhythm. (25) Should have gotten all nines. And Keo seems to have loosened up.

Happy Birthday to Len yesterday and Happy 94th to my Mom today.

Paige - Jazz, Austin Powers. Quirkiness and silliness. Right up Mark's alley.  Paige was fab, fab, fab. Loved her dress. (2 Should have been 30.

Nyle - The Mask. Quickstep (KoD). Perfect for Nyle's big moves. (25)

Ginger - Jazz, Janet Jackson's Nasty. She had the moves and danced the dance, but needed to be sharper, nastier. (24)

Flutie - Bollywood (which I love) But wth? Not for Flutie. Good effort though. (21)

Wanya - Nsync Bye Bye Bye. Sort of off in the first part of the dance but when he started dancing out front, he really took off. Choreo'd by the great Wade Robson. Funny that I talked about him up-thread. (29)

Antonio - Footloose. Jive. Pretty good. I could see Kevin Bacon. (29)

Can't believe


Spoiler



Paige


was in jeopardy. But then they always say that doesn't necessarily mean they got the lowest scores. I think they throw a surprise in there. I hope she doesn't turn out to the be shocking elimination of the season at some point.

It was time for


Spoiler



Flutie


to leave. I'm okay with it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thus far the eliminations have been what one would expect.
But I think we are going to get down to some unpopular ones soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Thus far the eliminations have been what one would expect.
> But I think we are going to get down to some unpopular ones soon.


Yes, I'm afraid so. I hope Maks didn't jinx Paige with his Sabrina comment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Music Icon Night

I wish they'd get someone besides Mandy Moore to choreograph the opening number. I've never really cared for her. We need Sonya Tayeh or Wade Robson.

Erin in a red dress but not THE red dress. Some of us know there is only ONE real red dress.

Jodi - Quickstep. Carrie Ann called Keo out. Hah! I think Jodi did great. Loved the dress. (26) Can't understand why Carrie Ann didn't give her a nine as well.

Kim - Samba. Kim was off in the beginning and another time in the middle. She's a very nice dancer but not finale material. (27) Over scored IMO.

Nyle - Foxtrot. Lovely. 'Nuff said. And another beautiful dress. I think the costume department has outdone themselves this year. Yes, Len, I did notice his bum sticking out in hold. Not a bad thing IMO. (29 or maybe 2 Another mess up with a difference between the written vote and the paddle vote. They showed the written vote and Bruno did vote a 9. So (2

Antonio - Tango. I really liked this. He did okay with the dance and got into the character. Costume malfunction for Sharna. (24)

Wanya - Foxtrot. Such a sweet dance. Such sweet costumes. Such a sweet setting. Sorry Carrie Ann. This dance did not call for the attitude Wanya had last week. (27)

Ginger - Viennese Waltz. This dance choked me up. They did full justice to this beautiful song with a beautiful dance. Best dance of the night so far. (30) Well-deserved.

Von - Salsa. Not too bad at all. Of course, I don't remember Elvis wearing diamond earrings. (24) good score.

Paige - Jive. Great energy. Great kicks and flicks, although I would have liked to see more of them. Those Tina Turner moves aren't easy. I've tried them at home. (30) Again, well-deserved.

Team Dances - guys vs. gals.

Team James Brown - the guys. Wanya couldn't be at the first rehearsal. Nyle and Wanya really stood out. Von and Antonio weren't too shabby either. Great choreo, great energy, great dancing. (2

Team Beyonce - the gals. I like Jodi's shirt. Just Breathe. Lacked the energy of the guys. At one point, Paige stood out and another time Jodi stood out. (25) I think that was right.

Eliminated


Spoiler



Kim and Von


. Yeah, that was right. But the third couple in jeopardy is proof that the bottom three aren't necessarily all in the bottom.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What a night!!! OMG.

I was kind of rooting for Ginger and Val but Paige and Mark, holy moly!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What a night!!! OMG.
> 
> I was kind of rooting for Ginger and Val but Paige and Mark, holy moly!
> 
> Betsy


I loved Paige from the beginning. Can't wait to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I loved Paige from the beginning. Can't wait to watch tomorrow.


I've always admired what she was doing, but I've been a Ginger Z fan for a long time, long before DWTS. But Paige and Mark, holy moley. The last dance, especially!!!! (Actually all three couples had great second dances.). But Paige and Mark!!!!!

Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now I'm salivating!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a very talent-filled season.
Good entertainment.
And one must wish Ginger complete recovery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> This is a very talent-filled season.
> Good entertainment.
> And one must wish Ginger complete recovery.


Having a bad back myself, I was wincing at some of the moves she made.

This is one of the better seasons. Not much cannon fodder. Still waiting for the last free-style.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to say that Val and Mark were both WOW! Val really channeled Astaire to the point where I had a hard time remembering to watch Ginger. And Mark was on fire with that Salsa. 

So, back to the stars. I liked Peta and Nyle's choreo. Reminded me of Sonya Tayeh's style. Ginger and Val were absolute fun. But as Betsy said, Paige and Mark ... holey moley!

So, the votes are in and the Mirror Ball awarded. Will I be able to resist spoilers until tomorrow night when I can watch Part 2? Probably not, but I'll try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw in here that Kym Johnson and her former partner the Shark Tank guy got married:
http://wtop.com/tv/2016/08/reality-stars-kym-johnson-and-robert-herjavec-marry/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked him on DWTS. Always smiling. And she's gorgeous. Wishing them well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Also, Peta and fiance Maks are expecting. 

Would you believe she had awful morning sickness the whole of last season and won it anyway?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the new thread with the lineup

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,241224.msg3359063.html#msg3359063


----------

